# Roadies



## G-Zero (28 Jun 2011)

Managed to get a nice 36 mile ride in this morning, a circular route including parts of NCN14 and NCN7, passing close to a couple of fairly urban areas. It was a pleasant and sunny morning and virtually every person I met responded to a "Good Morning", be they walkers, horse riders, joggers, buggy pushers, dog walkers, other MTBr's and other cyclists including a guy in his work overalls and an elderly lady with her shopping bags on her bars  


I managed to avoid all but a couple of short road sections, but while on them, I and acknowledged two seperate road bike riders..... 
..... and didn't get so much as a slight nod from either of them  

What's that all about then ?


----------



## BSRU (28 Jun 2011)

Bike snobs, or just lacking social interaction skills.


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2011)

They were concentrating on their form and fitness, and looking the part. You just can't talk o say something as common as hello. 

If you looked very closely, you might have seen the merest twitch of an eyebrow. It's all you'll get. Serious stuff this being a committed roadie.


----------



## Paladin - York (28 Jun 2011)

I usually shout out "Cheer - up". Doesn't do a blind bit of good but it gets it off your chest.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2011)

Sound like tossers who happened to be riding road bikes! I bet they were triples, too!


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Jun 2011)

Dayvo said:


> I bet they were triples, too!


----------



## deaksie (29 Jun 2011)

happens a lot more often than it should. I have shamed some local riders into speaking to me by always saying a chirpy "hello". After they ignore me a few times they realise they are just looking pathetic!

I believe there's a whole load of criteria around this:
road bikers see everyone else as beneath them and never speak
some mtb's only speak to mtbs
in some parts it's universally acknowledged that if you're not riding clipless you're beyond contempt and no-one speaks to you

Personally, I speak to everyone in the same manner, I don't care if theyre out for a stroll, riding casually to the nearest pub or on a 100miler. who cares? we're all human beings

by the same token, if I see someone at the side of the road, I always slow down and offer help - you'd be amazed how many riders will just go straight past pretending they've not even seen a problem

it sucks, but human nature I suppose. Not everyone can be as friendly as us!


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2011)

Give it a rest - plenty of ignoant folk about. I've said hello to countless MTB'ers when out on my road bike, and got ignored. 

I've even been ignored out on the road bike by other roadies - some just don't let on.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2011)

Here we go again, this old chestnut rears it's head once again.

So what if cyclists don't say hi back. Who cares? Really? Does it ruin your day that much?

Sometimes I can't be arsed to say hi or acknowledge a hi. 
It really isn't important.


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Jun 2011)

Bleeding mountain bikers, one ignored me when I said hello the other day! Which proves that all of them are ignorent gits!


----------



## G-Zero (29 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> So what if cyclists don't say hi back. Who cares? Really? Does it ruin your day that much?
> 
> Sometimes I can't be arsed to say hi or acknowledge a hi.
> It really isn't important.



I suppose in the grander scheme of things, its not so important - Its probably just a weakness of mine.... being polite


----------



## SquareDaff (29 Jun 2011)

I think it's just down to the person - I see ignorant people on MTB's, hybrids and road bikes on my commute in. Some nod their head, others speak - the worst just pretend to be "in the zone" and totally blank me. Oddly enough the friendliest person I see nearly every day is a roadie!!


----------



## Silver Fox (29 Jun 2011)

G-Zero said:


> Managed to get a nice 36 mile ride in this morning, a circular route including parts of NCN14 and NCN7, passing close to a couple of fairly urban areas. It was a pleasant and sunny morning and virtually every person I met responded to a "Good Morning", be they walkers, horse riders, joggers, buggy pushers, dog walkers, other MTBr's and other cyclists including a guy in his work overalls and an elderly lady with her shopping bags on her bars
> 
> 
> I managed to avoid all but a couple of short road sections, but while on them, I and acknowledged two seperate road bike riders.....
> ...



Put it down to jealousy. Us mountainbikers are rugged, muscular, handsome chaps, oozing testosterone out of every pore, at our happiest when splattered in mud.

Roadies on the other hand ........... 

Only teasing


----------



## SquareDaff (29 Jun 2011)

Silver Fox said:


> Put it down to jealousy. Us mountainbikers are rugged, muscular, handsome chaps, oozing testosterone out of every pore, at our happiest when splattered in mud.
> 
> Only teasing


Something must be very wrong with the gene pool around the Leeds area if that's supposed to be the case


----------



## ohnovino (29 Jun 2011)

It seems to be age-related around here. The old guys will give a clear shout of "Good Morning", the middle-aged mumble a little "hello", and the younger riders give a small nod or just ignore everyone.

The bike they choose to ride doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## calibanzwei (29 Jun 2011)

I end up looking like a sweaty, wind swept loon by the end of my circuits - no wonder nobody acknowledges me (or cycles just that wee bit faster  )


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 Jun 2011)

Had a ride with Banjo yesterday. As he is a roadie he obviously didn't speak to me the entire 70 miles and communicated my the subtle raising of eyebrows. Oh wait, no that is bullshit. 

Yes there are knobs in both camps but MTB'ers and Roadies can get on


----------



## G-Zero (29 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Yes there are knobs in both camps but MTB'ers and Roadies can get on



Couldn't agree more, in fact one of my best buds is a Roadie and is far too fit for me to cycle with him. He's just done that Northern Rock 100 mile ? at the weekend and I was shagged after a gentle 36 yesterday.

We do kayak and hill walk though...... and we speak to each other


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Jun 2011)

G-Zero said:


> Couldn't agree more, in fact one of my best buds is a Roadie and is far too fit for me to cycle with him. He's just done that Northern Rock 100 mile ? at the weekend and I was shagged after a gentle 36 yesterday.
> 
> We do kayak and hill walk though...... and we speak to each other




Don't get me started on kayakers, when I'm in my canoe none of them will give me the time of day.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 Jun 2011)

When I am driving the Estate car people in Hatchbacks look down their nose at me. Don't get me started about Coupés .......


Dave Davenport said:


> Don't get me started on kayakers, when I'm in my canoe none of them will give me the time of day.


----------



## G-Zero (29 Jun 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Don't get me started on kayakers, when I'm in my canoe none of them will give me the time of day.


----------



## brockers (29 Jun 2011)

ohnovino said:


> It seems to be age-related around here. The old guys will give a clear shout of "Good Morning", the middle-aged mumble a little "hello", and the younger riders give a small nod or just ignore everyone.



I'd agree with that. It does seem to be an age thing as much as anything. The old boys and girls are generally the most likely to be friendly. The youngsters mind, and those on their first expensive bike (I reckon I can tell), are far more up themselves.


----------



## aoj (29 Jun 2011)

Silver Fox said:


> Put it down to jealousy. Us mountainbikers are rugged, muscular, handsome chaps, oozing testosterone out of every pore, at our happiest when splattered in mud.
> 
> Roadies on the other hand ...........
> 
> Only teasing



Your not wrong you know.....They shave their legs!


----------



## jethro10 (30 Jun 2011)

On balance, while on our country lanes, everyone says hello except the majority of road bikers.

I had a cheap run down Halfords Carrera Vulcan and the percentage of roadies that said hello was about 10%
I built a hartail MTB for about £2K and it looks it, now the percentage of roadies saying hello is about 40%
Whichever bike, most other people pass the time of day - it makes for a nice pleasant sunday out!

As for roadies, my results arn't scientific, but they do seem snobbish.

As an aside, we go off road a lot, over hills, rough terrain, great views, and a variety of skills and techniques are used. We have a great laugh.
The wife calls roadies folk that wont have a go - just stay on the simple bloody tarmac...... well she amuses me.

Strange breed pure road bike riders.

Jeff


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jun 2011)

I cycled into town yesterday afternoon as the commuters were coming home and they all smiled or whatever, whether roadies or MTBs or Young Things ... all except one bloke with trouser clips on a folding Brompton style bike. I don't know what that says about trouser clips but he was the only one wearing them


----------



## Globalti (1 Jul 2011)

It is usually the younger riders who don't acknowledge, roadie or MTB. I was on top of High Street a few years ago on the MTB and I passed a yoof on an MTB in deliberately casual trainers and flappy jeans who ignored my greeting completely. I met him later in the day and got the opportunity to tell him how rude I thought he was.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Jul 2011)

OOI How did he take that?


Globalti said:


> It is usually the younger riders who don't acknowledge, roadie or MTB. I was on top of High Street a few years ago on the MTB and I passed a yoof on an MTB in deliberately casual trainers and flappy jeans who ignored my greeting completely. I met him later in the day and got the opportunity to tell him how rude I thought he was.


----------



## chillyuk (1 Jul 2011)

It's not only roadies. I was scalped by two guys this morning, both on MTB's, both in all the gear. I was on my hybrid. Neither acknowledged my existance. Why should they be expected to. They were doing their ride and I was doing mine.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Jul 2011)

Maybe their glasses were so mud covered they couldn't see you  After al we are all supposed to be scruffs 


chillyuk said:


> It's not only roadies. I was scalped by two guys this morning, both on MTB's, both in all the gear. I was on my hybrid. Neither acknowledged my existance. Why should they be expected to. They were doing their ride and I was doing mine.


----------



## TVC (1 Jul 2011)

aoj said:


> Your not wrong you know.....They shave their legs!



...and what is wrong with that?


Sorry but I've got to wheel these two out again to explain the difference:

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4[/media]



[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2yoy8ExiGE[/media]


----------



## yello (1 Jul 2011)

...and here was me thinking it was a joke, a bit of harmless playing with a stereotype. I'll have to double the number of smileys I use in future.


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Jul 2011)

I ride a road bike, but for leisure only. I passed a chain gang club outing the other evening (traveling in the opposite direction), out of 20+ riders I got half a nod from the guy in last place.

When you pass a CTC group they all say hello


----------



## DrSquirrel (2 Jul 2011)

G-Zero said:


> Managed to get a nice 36 mile ride in this morning, a circular route including parts of NCN14 and NCN7, passing close to a couple of fairly urban areas. It was a pleasant and sunny morning and virtually every person I met responded to a "Good Morning", be they walkers, horse riders, joggers, buggy pushers, dog walkers, other MTBr's and other cyclists including a guy in his work overalls and an elderly lady with her shopping bags on her bars
> 
> 
> I managed to avoid all but a couple of short road sections, but while on them, I and acknowledged two seperate road bike riders.....
> ...




Total opposite for me, only the "roadies" say anything - mtbers, bsoers in work boots etc all just stare at me. Sometimes I don't even say hello, but one day this person might be you and will end up starting a thread like this


----------



## deaksie (6 Jul 2011)

for the record, I'm an MTB and I shave my legs.


----------



## Cosmicned (9 Jul 2011)

No doubt you've all seen this... its all down to the rider right...?


View: http://youtu.be/5z1fSpZNXhU


Thanks for posting the videos- funniest thing I've seen in ages...


----------



## Cubist (9 Jul 2011)

Cosmicned..... don't ever let anyone say they're underbiked for the conditions again...... ust remind me why people ask which suspension forks for towpaths!!!!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> Cosmicned..... don't ever let anyone say they're underbiked for the conditions again...... ust remind me why people ask which suspension forks for towpaths!!!!!



The definition of "it's not the bike it's the rider!!!!!"


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Jul 2011)

Am I now going to become schizophrenic as I have a MTB and soon a Road bike?


----------



## Cubist (9 Jul 2011)

Just don't forget to wave and nod to yourself every so often....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> Just don't forget to wave and nod to yourself every so often....



LOL. That's a good idea


----------



## GrasB (9 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> Cosmicned..... don't ever let anyone say they're underbiked for the conditions again......


Thing is though the more accomplished you are with a skill set the more you can work around the incorrect tools. 



Angelfishsolo said:


> The definition of "it's not the bike it's the rider!!!!!"


I completely agree. Sure a skilled rider can do that kind of thing on a road bike but a less skilled rider simply won't be able to pull the same things off on the road bike even if they can do it on an MTB. 7 years ago I was tip-toeing down a particular bridle way at 5-10mph on hybrid with decent cross tyres having put my foot down on the deeper gravel/slate filled ruts. Today along the same bridle way on skinny road tyres I'm riding it at 10-20mph without much thought, floating the bike over the lumps, bumps & ruts. Contrast that to my MTB with semi-slicks where I'm doing 15-30mph over the same route.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Jul 2011)

GrasB said:


> Thing is though the more accomplished you are with a skill set the more you can work around the incorrect tools.
> 
> 
> I completely agree. Sure a skilled rider can do that kind of thing on a road bike but a less skilled rider simply won't be able to pull the same things off on the road bike even if they can do it on an MTB. 7 years ago I was tip-toeing down a particular bridle way at 5-10mph on hybrid with decent cross tyres having put my foot down on the deeper gravel/slate filled ruts. Today along the same bridle way on skinny road tyres I'm riding it at 10-20mph without much thought, floating the bike over the lumps, bumps & ruts. Contrast that to my MTB with semi-slicks where I'm doing 15-30mph over the same route.



I guess somebody like Chris Hoy could beat just about anyone of club level around a track on whatever bike you gave him. I remember when I was attempting to learn to play golf that if you gave Tiger Woods a putter he would beat any 9 hole course player hands down.


----------



## chillyuk (9 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Am I now going to become schizophrenic as I have a MTB and soon a Road bike?



You'll never ride alone.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Jul 2011)

chillyuk said:


> You'll never ride alone.



 I'll have to become AngelFishDuo


----------



## avalon (14 Jul 2011)

It's exactly the same here on the other side of the world. I ride several different types of bike and have just added a unicycle to my stable. It will be interesting to see how other cyclists respond to me on that.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

G-Zero said:


> Managed to get a nice 36 mile ride in this morning, a circular route including parts of NCN14 and NCN7, passing close to a couple of fairly urban areas. It was a pleasant and sunny morning and virtually every person I met responded to a "Good Morning", be they walkers, horse riders, joggers, buggy pushers, dog walkers, other MTBr's and other cyclists including a guy in his work overalls and an elderly lady with her shopping bags on her bars
> 
> 
> I managed to avoid all but a couple of short road sections, but while on them, I and acknowledged two seperate road bike riders.....
> ...



Having just completed my first Road Bike ride I think I understand this. It "seems" as though riding a road bike takes far more concentration than riding a MTB. I can easily wave when I am on the MTB but I was loath to do any more than indicate when on the road bike. Also the average speed is faster so thinking time is reduced. Or maybe I just have a lot to learn


----------



## G-Zero (14 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Having just completed my first Road Bike ride I think I understand this. It "seems" as though riding a road bike takes far more concentration than riding a MTB. I can easily wave when I am on the MTB but I was loath to do any more than indicate when on the road bike. Also the average speed is faster so thinking time is reduced. Or maybe I just have a lot to learn



That actually makes a bit of sense and although I don't road bike _(yet) , _when I think back to my early MTB days, thrashing down techie single tracks at speed, the concentration was at times solely focussed on the track and not on passing pleasantries.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

G-Zero said:


> That actually makes a bit of sense and although I don't road bike _(yet) , _when I think back to my early MTB days, thrashing down techie single tracks at speed, the concentration was at times solely focussed on the track and not on passing pleasantries.



OMG I made sense in a post . I guess it is like single track in that respect. You need greater time to brake, the bike is twitchier and your view of the world is often most road than it would be on a MTB.


----------



## G-Zero (14 Jul 2011)

avalon said:


> It's exactly the same here on the other side of the world. I ride several different types of bike and have just added a unicycle to my stable. It will be interesting to see how other cyclists respond to me on that.



Unicycle = Respect


----------



## henshaw11 (14 Jul 2011)

avalon said:


> It's exactly the same here on the other side of the world. I ride several different types of bike and have just added a unicycle to my stable. It will be interesting to see how other cyclists respond to me on that.



When I used to ride one (mebbe a mile, and a half mile at each end of my train journey) it seemed to be a hit with 18 yr old girls...but rather a pity it was also about 18 years too late !

Re roadies...on a recumbent everyone looks at you a bit funny  - but I tend to get quite few nods from roadies - tho' it seems to be more from older roadies, generally..


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

henshaw11 said:


> When I used to ride one (mebbe a mile, and a half mile at each end of my train journey) it seemed to be a hit with 18 yr old girls...but rather a pity it was also about 18 years too late !
> 
> Re roadies...on a recumbent everyone looks at you a bit funny  - but I tend to get quite few nods from roadies - tho' it seems to be more from older roadies, generally..



I have never seen on in the flesh. I think I would stare a bit as well


----------



## Simba (15 Jul 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Sound like tossers who happened to be riding road bikes! I bet they were triples, too!



What's wrong with a triple?


----------



## DrSquirrel (15 Jul 2011)

Yea - what is wrong with a triple. 

I bet you are an ignorant twonk on a compact right?


----------



## Simba (15 Jul 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Yea - what is wrong with a triple.
> 
> I bet you are an ignorant twonk on a compact right?



Nope I ride a Specialized Allez 24 and I nod at all cyclists I see or pass.


----------



## Cubist (16 Jul 2011)

Simba said:


> Nope I ride a Specialized Allez 24 and I nod at all cyclists I see or pass.



I think the "ignorant twonk" bit was aimed at Dayvo, Simba!


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2011)

Can we kill this anti-compact & anti-triple BS. I ride on doubles exclusively, not because I think triples are cr*p but because after many 1000s of cycling miles on triples, doubles & compacts I've found that 2 wide set chainrings I the better option *for me*.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Jul 2011)

GrasB said:


> Can we kill this anti-compact & anti-triple BS. I ride on doubles exclusively, not because I think triples are cr*p but because after many 1000s of cycling miles on triples, doubles & compacts I've found that 2 wide set chainrings I the better option *for me*.



I thought it was just said in humour :?:


----------



## DrSquirrel (16 Jul 2011)

I read it as humour too, and responded in kind


----------



## Cubist (16 Jul 2011)

Are you wearing a helmet in your avatar DrSquirrel?


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jul 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Yea - what is wrong with a triple.
> 
> I bet you are an ignorant twonk on a compact right?




Nothing wrong with a triple! If you took the bait, then that's your problem.  



Cubist said:


> I think the "ignorant twonk" bit was aimed at Dayvo, Simba!




He must have been mistaken, Cubist! Ignorant kunt, maybe, but a twonk!!!

Read this for enlightenment: http://www.chainreaction.com/triples.htm


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Jul 2011)

It doesn't matter if you ride double, triple, compact or fixed as long as we all stay united against the real enemy, those bloody hub geared riding bastards!

N.B The fact that I have everything but a hub geared bike has no bearing on that opinion


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Jul 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> It doesn't matter if you ride double, triple, compact or fixed as long as we all stay united against the real enemy, those bloody hub geared riding bastards!
> 
> N.B The fact that I have everything but a hub geared bike has no bearing on that opinion



LMAO


----------



## Cubist (16 Jul 2011)

Good link Dayvo. That'll show 'em.


----------



## DrSquirrel (16 Jul 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Nothing wrong with a triple! If you took the bait, then that's your problem.



All in the purpose of jest and humour (and loves)


----------



## DrSquirrel (16 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> Are you wearing a helmet in your avatar DrSquirrel?



Yes. Point being? (look at my profile the image is clearer).


----------



## Cubist (17 Jul 2011)

What I meant was, as we've wandered into triple vs compact territory I thought I'd introduce a bit more controversy!


----------



## Simba (21 Jul 2011)

I only use the granny ring for them monster climbs. For flats and normal climbs I am on the middle chain ring and descents on the top. I have a 52 x 42 x 30 crank set and Shimano HG-50, 8-speed, 13-26 cassette. So, I do have my pretty big gears, top speed so far on My Specialized Allez is 42mph and I believe it could go a lot faster than that.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

Simba said:


> I only use the granny ring for them monster climbs. For flats and normal climbs I am on the middle chain ring and descents on the top. I have a 52 x 42 x 30 crank set and Shimano HG-50, 8-speed, 13-26 cassette. So, I do have my pretty big gears, top speed so far on My Specialized Allez is 42mph and I believe it could go a lot faster than that.


Gears are there to be used  

What type of dog was Simba? I know how painful losing a 4 legged companion can be


----------



## Simba (21 Jul 2011)

He was an Alsatian/border collie cross, such a lovely dog and was very loyal, his love was unconditional too. He is my avatar.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

Simba said:


> He was an Alsatian/border collie cross, such a lovely dog and was very loyal, his love was unconditional too. He is my avatar.


That is why I love dogs (and Cats) so much.


----------



## Cardiac (21 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Having just completed my first Road Bike ride I think I understand this. It "seems" as though riding a road bike takes far more concentration than riding a MTB. I can easily wave when I am on the MTB but I was loath to do any more than indicate when on the road bike. Also the average speed is faster so thinking time is reduced. Or maybe I just have a lot to learn



Does this mean that since I ride a road bike I've been saying Hello!, Evening! or whatever when I should not have?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

Cardiac said:


> Does this mean that since I ride a road bike I've been saying Hello!, Evening! or whatever when I should not have?


 No. Rather you are helping to give roadies a good name


----------



## Cardiac (21 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> No. Rather you are helping to give roadies a good name



Tongue was in cheek - I know. Oh, and I stop at red lights too (helps to get my breath back a little...)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

Cardiac said:


> Tongue was in cheek - I know. Oh, and I stop at red lights too (helps to get my breath back a little...)


Good on you. If I followed the stereotype I would either ignore myself or talk to myself all the time as I ride both MTB and Road Bike


----------

